# Lob an Norco



## Burnhard (10. Mai 2010)

am Freitag ist mir in Bischofsmais nach der versauten Landung die Hinterbauschwinge an der Bremsaufnahme gebrochen.
Am gleichen Tag noch mit Norco telefoniert, Foto gemacht und per Email geschickt. Heute am Montag war die neue Schwinge, an der Bruchstelle verstärkt im Briefkasten.

Super Service, so muss das sein! Vielen Danke!

Edit: was mir beim Einbauen noch aufgefallen ist, die Schrauben vom Schaltauge sind größer geworden und werden jetzt von der Innenseite versenkt. Also können besser länger, mit einer Mutter gekonterte Schrauben verwendet werden. Scheint so als ob jemand auf Kritik, die ich ne geäußert hab reagiert hat


----------



## saLki (12. Mai 2010)

Norco is genial.
Fahre selbst 2 kutschen. die laufen und laufen und laufen und laufen.
hatte zum glück noch keine probleme.

hatte ich schon erwähnt das die laufen wie ne Nähmaschine?  xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (20. Mai 2010)

hattest Du nicht gesagt die laufen?


----------



## chaz (20. Mai 2010)

Und laufen sie denn?


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Mai 2010)

laufen wohl ;-)


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2010)

Ja wo laufen sie denn?


----------



## Daniel12 (27. Mai 2010)

ja das läuft ja wieder


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2010)

Aber nur mit Laufrädern....


----------



## Daniel12 (5. Juni 2010)

läuft doch


----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2010)

Et lööpt...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. Juni 2010)

Läuft wie geschmiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian1995 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss auch mal sagen das der servis von Norco super ist da wo ich mein bike gekauft habe der schuldete mir noch 225 Euro für die season karte die beim bike dabei war un nach fast 6 monaten hab ich mich dann an Norco gewendet un nun ist das geld aufm weg !
Super Serves


----------



## TypMitBart (4. November 2010)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen: ES LÄUFT! 

Halte mein 06er Shore artgerecht auf trab. In den letzten 3 Jahren musste ich an dem Rahmen nix, aber auch wirklich nix, tun!
Die Lager laufen wie am 2ten Tag, der ganze Rahmen ist schön steif, geile Geo, bin allerdings die neuen Hydroformrahmen noch nicht gefahren...evtl besser vom Schwerpunkt.
Wird aber so sein, wie immer bei Norco:

Draufsetzen, wohlfühlen, angasen.

Lob an Norco auch für die kleinen Details beim Neuradkauf: Rahmenlack-Fläschchen, Schaltauge, "Reflektoren" hehe....

Achja: Mehr Gewicht = mehr Training!


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. November 2010)

Hier läufts ja.


----------

